# Location de film sur ipad 2



## Luc04 (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'ai loué un film sur Itunes sur mon Ipad2.
Impossible de visualiser ensuite le film sur la télévision en passant par Apple-TV et Airplay. Seul le son passait.
Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ?


Merci.


----------



## MiWii (16 Janvier 2013)

Oui, c'est normal... 

Le film que tu loue n'est visualisable que sur l'appareil où tu l'as loué... C'est ecrit dans les conditions d'Apple (fait une recherche sur leur site).


Tu ne pourras donc pas visualiser le film sur la TV...


----------



## aurique (17 Janvier 2013)

Si tu loues ton film sur ton mac (ou PC), tu dois normalement pouvoir le regarder sur ta TV par Airplay.


----------



## MiWii (17 Janvier 2013)

aurique a dit:


> Si tu loues ton film sur ton mac (ou PC), tu dois normalement pouvoir le regarder sur ta TV par Airplay.



Oui en effet, via l'ordi, on peut normalement renvoyer vers l'Apple TV.


C'est débile qu'il y ai une restriction pour iPhone/iPad... ils oublient ceux qui ne passent plus par leur ordi... dommage...


----------



## Luc04 (17 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses.Quelle restriction idiote en effet...


----------

